# Just setup my tank 5 minutes ago



## Crossett (Apr 1, 2003)

How long should i let the water sit before i add some red bellies?


----------



## Crossett (Apr 1, 2003)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

_moved to equipment_

Nice set up. You need to take it through the cycle. Could take a few weeks to complete.


----------



## Crossett (Apr 1, 2003)

could you elaborate please? what do i look for? how do i know when the cycle is completed? sorry for all the noob Q's btw


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

you need to go to the LFS and get some test kits for ammonia, nitrite. when the ammonia and nitrites read zero your cycle will be done, it will take a few weeks for sure.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Use bio-zyme or bio-spira both are good but bio-spira is a little better. But more expensive. That will make your tank cycled in about 1-2 days.
Iv'e used both and they are the shyt. I don't like waiting.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

heres idea behind a tank cycle .

I can see that you already have some goldfish in the tank, thats good. they will produce ammonia in the water(ammonia is very harmful to fish). that ammonia will be eaten by bacteria and turned into nitrites(nitrites are also harmful to fish, but not as bad as ammonia). then those nitrites will get eaten too and turn into nitrates(nitrates are the least harmfull to fish). to get rid of nitrates you do water changes.

heres what to test ammonia, nitrite,and nitrate.

first thing that will happen is the ammonia will get very high and then start to lower then you will see nitrite start to get high. at this point your ammonia will go to zero.once your nitrite starts to go down you will see nitrate levels increase.once your nitrite level has gone to zero your tank is cycled. you can start doing water changes now and put piranha's in.
this may take a couple weeks.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Nice tank...I am getting another 55 soon.This hobby is very addictive...good luck with your p's.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

please tell me you didn't get the tank at Wal-Mart. they have the worst friggen tanks.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Are you going to keep your barren like that, no gravel, plants, rocks and/or wood?
Piranha's really appreciate hiding places to feel at ease: without it, there's a big chance that they remain skittish forever....


----------



## TheRightToRemainSilent (Apr 6, 2003)

whassup my fellow OT'er









im getting a 50 gal. tanks and a huge ass stand with everything for $250 REAL soon i hope

my friend is getting rid of it, and i plan on puting some RBP in it

peace


----------



## Crossett (Apr 1, 2003)

Crozy said:


> please tell me you didn't get the tank at Wal-Mart. they have the worst friggen tanks.


 I got it at Petsmart about 8 years ago.


----------



## Crossett (Apr 1, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Are you going to keep your barren like that, no gravel, plants, rocks and/or wood?
> Piranha's really appreciate hiding places to feel at ease: without it, there's a big chance that they remain skittish forever....


 No, I took that pic right after i set the tank up. It has gravel and rocks in it now. I'll take another pic when I am satisfied with the tank decorations.


----------



## Crossett (Apr 1, 2003)

TheRightToRemainSilent said:


> whassup my fellow OT'er
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what's OT? :biggrin:

good luck on the tank


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Crozy said:


> please tell me you didn't get the tank at Wal-Mart. they have the worst friggen tanks.


 I got 2 walmart tanks(a 29 gallon and a 55 gallon), they are just fine, had to change the heater and filter though.but the tank itself is fine.


----------

